# What Operanting system would you pick?



## shawnbowski (Aug 30, 2002)

*What Operating system would you pick?*

What Operanting system would you pick?


----------



## shawnbowski (Aug 30, 2002)

I would pick SuSE 8.2 or Windows XP (I let me shoot me self)


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

I went with RedHat jus because. I've never used SuSe. Windows, ok, mac, barely used. Unix. Well, right now most of it I would get lost.


----------



## Doonz (Jun 13, 2002)

XP-- stable and its only getting better --yes I would vote for B Gates for president!!!:angel:


----------



## Pseudocyber (Sep 10, 2002)

This is a trick question. The answer in IT is always ... IT Depends.

There are several questions which must be asked. The answers determine the best OS (Ope*rant*ing System).

How technically savy is the user?
Does the user want to pay a lot or nothing for their OS?
How user friendly does the user want the OS to be?
How powerful does the user want the OS to be?
What hardware is the OS going to run on?
......how much RAM?
......What CPU
......What type of drives, etc.
Does the user want to have to upgrade a lot?
What software does the user have to have work?
What software does the user want to have work?
What is a must have use for the machine?
What is a nice to have use for the machine?

So, in general my answer to your question would be:
For free and something to learn: Redhat
For compatibility and availablity of software: XP
For MAC, a MAC OS obviously.

Also, just saying "Unix" doesn't really mean anything. For true Unix, you'd have to have a server or a workstation - not a PC.
Under "Unix" there are many flavors such as Solaris, HPUX, AIX, etc.

Interesting you list a couple flavors of Linux but don't say "Linux".


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

I am curious to know what the difference is between a regular PC and a workstation, could you explain that?


----------



## Pseudocyber (Sep 10, 2002)

Well, if you go look at HP they have PC's and they have "Workstations". Check out: http://www.hp.com/country/us/eng/prodserv/desktops.html

Sun only has servers and workstations.

Generally speaking, in business, if a user has a "workstation" it has more power, specialized hardware, over size monitor, etc. If the user is doing word processing and such - normal office apps - they have a PC.

I know one could argue that they have PC's that blow a workstation out of the water in memory, cpu, disk space, raw "speed" etc. It's more of a business IT term.


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

Ok, that clears things up for me.

Thanks a lot


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

Fox, I figured you'd pick "Commodore BASIC V2" from looking at your avatar!
Personally, I like Windows 98 and RH Linux, but I'll use any of them!


----------

